# What is TapouT?



## threethirty (Apr 22, 2011)

I see a lot of cats in my MMA class waering TapouT clothes. I had no idea what it was so I googled it. It appears to be a clothing brand. Is that all it is? Why is it so popular? Are the clothes specially made for MMA? Are there competing companies?


----------



## mook jong man (Apr 22, 2011)

http://media.giantbomb.com/uploads/0/3198/1742662-tapout2_super.jpg


----------



## Never_A_Reflection (Apr 22, 2011)

threethirty said:


> I see a lot of cats in my MMA class waering TapouT clothes. I had no idea what it was so I googled it. It appears to be a clothing brand. Is that all it is? Why is it so popular? Are the clothes specially made for MMA? Are there competing companies?



Tapout is a clothing brand marketed towards MMA fighters and MMA fans and they sponsor many up-and-coming MMA fighters.  There are competing brands out there but, personally, I think they are all ugly and flashy with the exception of some DSMMA, Tokyo Five and Clinchgear stuff.


----------



## threethirty (Apr 22, 2011)

thanks for the info its kinda what I figured.


----------



## punisher73 (Apr 22, 2011)

They were one of the first companies to really try and invest and give back to the sport.  They have sponsered many fighters along the way.  They bought out "Bodyguard" magazine and renamed it "Tapout". 

IMO, they are one of the true pioneers in helping to try and make the sport more mainstream.  Other clothing lines like Affliction etc. would not be around if it weren't for the foundation that Tapout layed.


----------



## threethirty (Apr 23, 2011)

punisher73 said:


> They were one of the first companies to really try and invest and give back to the sport.  They have sponsered many fighters along the way.  They bought out "Bodyguard" magazine and renamed it "Tapout".
> 
> IMO, they are one of the true pioneers in helping to try and make the sport more mainstream.  Other clothing lines like Affliction etc. would not be around if it weren't for the foundation that Tapout layed.



Thanks for the background. I just wanted to know because I don't like to associate myself with brands unless I really do want to be an advertisement for them. Social broadcasting and all. Having a companies logo plastered on your clothing can say a lot about you without you even realizing it.


----------



## OKenpo942 (Apr 25, 2011)

threethirty said:


> Thanks for the background. I just wanted to know because I don't like to associate myself with brands unless I really do want to be an advertisement for them. Social broadcasting and all. Having a companies logo plastered on your clothing can say a lot about you without you even realizing it.


 
I couldn't agree with you more about that. Your clothing says a lot about who you are... at least in the eyes of others. I try not to wear anything that advertises the fact that I am a martial artist unless I am at a MA funtion or around close friends. Some people see it as an invitation to be confrontational. Why put a target on your back?


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 25, 2011)

I'll wear martial arts t-shirts to the gym.  I'll occasional wear 'em underneath a shirt, more rarely as an undershirt at work.

I don't go nuts about hiding my martial arts -- but I don't go too far out of my way to advertise it, either.  If I'm talking to you, and it comes up, I'll chat.  

Personally -- TapouT seems to have done a lot of good things for MMA, but also glorifies some of the things I like least about MMA.  I'm not personally willing to buy their clothes to pay for the privilege of being their billboard.  Now, if they want to pay me?  Hey, if the money for it's right, pass the fuchsia t-shirt!


----------



## Kurai (Apr 27, 2011)

TapOut is starting to look like Harley with all the marketing.  I was shopping for a skateboard for a gift and saw one with a TapOut Logo.


----------



## C Denny Run* (May 19, 2011)

I think Tapout has done some good for the sport, but at the same time, I've never know someone who wore their clothes, that actually practiced any for of MA. I think it's kind of hilarious actually. 

Sadly, most of the guys I know who wear Tapout gear, are complete douche bags. So I tend to affiliate the brand with the people who wear the product. I know not all Tapout guys are douche bags, just all the ones I know. 

Hopefully this didn't offend anyone...


----------



## K831 (May 19, 2011)

It happens with any sport that becomes trendy. I remember snowboarding in the late 80's early 90's and getting hassled and spit on by skiers and made fun of for being a "board dork" by everyone else. Few years past and those same people were clambering to buy boards and wear "Burton" t-shirts etc. 

Same with motocross. Used to be me and my hillbilly buddies, working on our own bikes and building doubles on the farm or riding in the local gravel pits. All of a sudden xgames and everyone is wearing FOX, Alpinestars etc etc. 

No different with MMA... companies are going to capitalize on the market, and people whose self image depends on the cool factor of their clothes are going to buy it. I'm sure some real skilled MMA guys wear TapouT, but they probably picked up a sponsorship. Most others are just mall rats. 

As for me, I wont be spending $30--$50 bucks on T-shirts with a logo when I can get a 10 pack of blank white or grey ones at Costco for 15 bones. 

Just say'n....


----------



## OzPaul (May 25, 2011)

There is a good Tapout TV show which shows the 3 Tapout guys promoting fighters in smaller organizations.  It gives you a insight into why the brand started etc.  Sadly Charles Lewis "Mask" passed away after a car accident.


----------

